# How do you prepare your water?



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

So what does everyone do to prepare their betta's water?

I'm just curious how/what everyone does/uses to make the tap water safe for their betta's?


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 5 gallon bucket that I fill with tap water after every water change. I have an airstone in the bucket to circulate the water. 

I then use this to do the weekly water change


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have several betta tanks with different species so I prepare the water for each one in a bit different way.

My biggest betta splendens tank is about 30 gallons. There are multiple adult females in there with one adult male and several young betta splendens of both sex. Also 11 dwarf rasboras and 8 corydoras. With a sand bottom I do not need to clean the bottom so I just siphon the water out with a hose, and then attach the hose to a tap and slowly add new water of the same temperature to the aquarium straight from the tap. While the water is slowly running to the tank I add some AquaSafe and some peat extract.

Another betta tank of mine is about 16 gallons and there are 7 individuals of a wild betta species there. They are quite demanding fish to keep. So I siphon the water out and then run new water from the tap (the same temperature as in the tank)  to a couple of buckets. I add AquaSafe, peat exctract and pH-minus, let the water stand a while and then carefully add it to the tank.

The third betta tank is about 10 gallons and inhabited by a wild mouthbrooding species. Here I do the same as for the 16-gallon tank except that this species is not that sensitive so you do not need to be equally careful.

The fourth betta tank is a 10-gallon spawning tank. This is where betta splendens spawn and the fry lives until they are big enough to move to the 30-gallon tank. I use a very small hose both to siphon the old water out and the new in. I prepare the new water as explained above except that I use plenty of peat extract for fry. Then I let it run to the tank very slowly, siphoning through a very small hose. I am trying to minimize the water parameters and temperature changes with fry.

Then there are also some 2,5-gallon tanks for single adult betta splendens males. These go through water change very often and almost all the water is changed. The new water is prepared with AquaSafe and some Peat Extract.

The three other tanks (70 gallons, 50 gallons, and another 30 gallons) are done like the 30-gallon described above. But they are not solely betta tanks though there is yet another wild betta species there.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fill a 7 gallon bucket, add water conditioner (i'm using stress coat right now). Let sit in fishroom overnight.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

I fill several 1g Gatorade jugs w/tap water, add Amquel (or Stress Coat, depends on what I have at hand) plus 1 tsp salt/gal after a wc and let them sit until the next one. I also add a small piece of Almond leave to each bowl after I changed the water out.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Amquel instantly detoxes chlroine and chloramines so you don't need to wait re that account. Why do you add salt, bettas are not brackish fish? Stress coat is snot in a bottle imo and belongs in the toilet more so than in a fish tank.

I have well water with a heavy amount of disolved co2 which I have to outgas to stabalize the pH before I add it to tanks. I add nothing to my water except the needed plant fertilizers.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

I suppose we could flare up the ancient old debate of whether or not salt is beneficial even for non-brackish fish.  I happen to believe that it is indeed a preventative against protozoans and and also has mild anti-microbial properties, hence I add it.

As far as why letting the water sit for at least 24 hrs. ... my water here is very "bubblely" if added directly to the bowl/tank, not good for the gills/labyrinth.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I use 20G tanks to age my water. I use cold tap water and Amquel. I let it heat up overnite w/ a sponge filter running and use it the next day. My water ages from 12-24 hours depending on how much I need. I age 60G at a time.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

i uses the milk 1 gallon, clean n wash very good, then uses tap water and put down some aquasafe liquid to clear metals and so on. Then a little fw salt and leave it over night. Then uses it. Which i don't have to go back and forth to change water or prepare water for the whole overnight.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I put Aquasafe in or Chlor Out in as the water is flowing into the bucket then I just change the old water and put the new in, Ive never had a problem... I used to use spring water for my small betta tank but dont anymore.


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

yes it would work right away but i'd meant to have some extra on the side when you get tired changing water and add aqsafe.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

One problem with using water as it comes out of the tap is some water takes a huge PH swing after it has set overnite. If your water does this then your fish are subjected to this PH swing.


RC


----------

